# Where to get titanium light TiN/TiCN/AlTiN coating done?



## Grumpy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am going to be getting a Titanium flashlight and am thinking of contacting the maker and asking if he would ship to me unassembled so that I can get one of these coatings done and then ship back to him for final assembly.

Where can I get this kind of coating done? 

Please only mention someone that does very high quality work.

I would not mind waiting a period of time if necessary to get in with a batch of lights etc.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 2, 2008)

McGizmo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 5 titanium mules with Mizer drive and AlTiN plating which are now available. For those not familiar with the mule, you can reference the orignial wave, HERE. The Mizer option consists of a sense resistor change which puts the lights high output at approximately 300 mA VS the stock 525 mA.
> 
> Here's a shot of one a bit on the wet side:



I too would like this coating done on my Ti PD-S Mizer, just like the Mule above from one of Don's previous waves. I don't mind waiting either.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 2, 2008)

CPFer modamag used to offer this service - not sure if he still does.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I'll contact him then


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 4, 2008)

I found a company that will deal with the end user by accepting credit card payments. They're called Swiss Tek Coating Inc. and they're located in Wisconsin. I'm arranging a treatment as we speak, and am just about to disassemble my PD-S to prepare for shipping to them. As far as the coating goes, I'm told it's 3 microns thick and very durable. I've still got a few questions for you pro's out there before I send it off.

Do I need to mask off certain parts of the PD-S (ie. threads, piston end, etc.) so that the AlTiN coating won't interfere with conductivity? Which parts?

What material is the piston made of? Titanium? Stainless steel? Should I leave this uncoated altogether?


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been wanting to have this sort of treatment done for awhile now. Thanks for the pointer. I'm looking forward to hearing about your experiences with both the process and with this company. 

The Ti PDs use Ti pistons. I'm planing on having my piston done too, but I've a number of photos from folks who chose to leave the piston bare. Maybe they were going for the Slate Al PD look on their Ti? :shrug:

I don't know the answer to the masking question. I was under the impression that most TiN derived films were conductive, but it's usually only mentioned when referring to their uses in semiconductors, so I have no idea what impact it'll have on the resistance of your lights circuit. If you did need to mask anything off for electrical purposes, I'm guessing it would only be the deep insides of the piston (where the battery spring sits) and the lower face that contacts the kilroy and ground ring on the circuit board. Again, you might want to verify that bit with someone who's actually done this before.

Can't wait to see how it comes out. Guess I better start saving up my pennies.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Yep, the gentleman I spoke with said that the parts will sit in a 900 degree bath for between 4 and 5 hours.


----------



## dom (Oct 4, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Do I need to mask off certain parts of the PD-S (ie. threads, piston end, etc.) so that the AlTiN coating won't interfere with conductivity? Which parts?



Just looked in my AlTiN coated Draco and the thread/negative is coated as well.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 6, 2008)

Please post a picture here when you get your light coated. I would like to see how it turns out also.




brighterisbetter said:


> I found a company that will deal with the end user by accepting credit card payments. They're called Swiss Tek Coating Inc. and they're located in Wisconsin. I'm arranging a treatment as we speak, and am just about to disassemble my PD-S to prepare for shipping to them. As far as the coating goes, I'm told it's 3 microns thick and very durable. I've still got a few questions for you pro's out there before I send it off.
> 
> Do I need to mask off certain parts of the PD-S (ie. threads, piston end, etc.) so that the AlTiN coating won't interfere with conductivity? Which parts?
> 
> What material is the piston made of? Titanium? Stainless steel? Should I leave this uncoated altogether?


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to your results bib!

Mayo


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is an email response I received from the aforementioned company:



> Bruce,
> 
> We can coat the flashlight if it is made out of Titanium. Are you sure the clip and the screws are titanium? That would be rather unusual.
> 
> ...


I believe that the screws holding the clip on are also Ti, but can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Here is an email response I received from the aforementioned company:
> 
> 
> I believe that the screws holding the clip on are also Ti, but can anyone else confirm this?



The screws on my PD appear to be stainless steel. 

=MM


----------



## X_Marine (Oct 20, 2008)

I want to say I remember Don saying he had finally found Ti screws for the clips some time back. IIRC
You might want to ask and I'm sure he could guide you there.

I also would like a few things done in TiN, but living in Houston I feel sure I can find a reputable local service.

Good luck.. 
X/BillyD..


----------



## Cuso (Oct 21, 2008)

How much did they quoted you for this job?? If the light is Ti then, the screws are Ti also ( If it came directly from Don)...


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Oct 21, 2008)

You can get the original 6Al/4V Titanium clip screws from http://www.lunsfordracing.com/
4-40 x 3/16" Button Head Screws
Code: A4B0187
4 pack $ 4.80


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 21, 2008)

Cuso said:


> How much did they quoted you for this job?? If the light is Ti then, the screws are Ti also ( If it came directly from Don)...


I haven't received an actual total with return shipping included yet, but I was told somewhere in the neighborhood of $40-$60 for the treatment.


----------



## Cuso (Oct 23, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> I haven't received an actual total with return shipping included yet, but I was told somewhere in the neighborhood of $40-$60 for the treatment.


hmm interesting do keep us posted and updated on your results, have you inquired about quantities or discounts for multiple pieces?? Say we put together a group buy?? I read on one of my RC magazines of a company that does anodizing and coatings on Alu and other metals, Im still waiting for a reply.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 23, 2008)

Cuso said:


> hmm interesting do keep us posted and updated on your results, have you inquired about quantities or discounts for multiple pieces?? Say we put together a group buy?? I read on one of my RC magazines of a company that does anodizing and coatings on Alu and other metals, Im still waiting for a reply.


How would a group buy work?

I may be interested in joining.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 23, 2008)

I read this thread on McGizmo's sub-forum and am now having second thoughts as to whether I am capable of disassembly/reassembly of a Ti light or not.


----------

